# Chicken feed as base mix



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi all. Been reading through the threads here about making my own mix and I'd like to give it a go. What I'd like to know is would chicken feed be suitable as a base pellet or are they likely to be full of growth hormone or other nasty things?

It'd be stuff used by farmers, I'm not sure if that's different to feed the general public can buy in the shops.

Thank you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I never had any issues with poultry pellets but I didn't use ones with added medication.However the mice didn't like them so I didn't continue.Pig nuts are another option,safe and economical.


----------

